# New Wheels - Looking to Protect & Clean



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

HI,

Buying new wheels this weekend... :car:

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/showro...ncave-105-rears-p-4230?cPath=51_24_147_35_239

I have used poor boys wheels sealant on my last set of wheels and found it did not last long - and in 2 months i had loads of break dust on the fronts that would not come off!

I have this stuff, and never used before.. C5 http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/gtechniq-c5-15ml?language=en&currency=GBP

Or thinking maybe this: http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/showro...reat-for-longer-p-4395?cPath=51_24_147_35_239

I want something that is easy to apply and take off. I wash my wheels once a week..

Some Q's:


What sealer do you use \ recommend? 
How often should a sealer be applied? 
What should i use to clean the wheels? will take some time with a mitt...? is there anything that makes the clean quick and easy?
Is Bilberry a good enough wheel cleaner or shall i try something different? 

Any recomendaitons?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SamUK said:


> Some Q's:
> 
> 
> What sealer do you use recommend?
> ...


1. I use FK1000P but C5 will do the job, no need to buy anything else.
2. A single application of C5 will last you for a year.
3. Clean with some warm soapy water.
4. There are far better wheel cleaners out there than Bilberry. Although you won't need to use them yet as you'll have sealed the wheels.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

cool thanks..is the c5 a simple apply with a pad, wait to haze and wipe off..?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

SamUK said:


> cool thanks..is the c5 a simple apply with a pad, wait to haze and wipe off..?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121 :thumb:


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks will check it out


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

i have a 15ml bottle cost i think about £25....

applied to 1 wheel - its half enpty! as its clear i cant tell how much i am applying... 

think i will need some more??


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

You're over applying mate


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

SamUK said:


> i have a 15ml bottle cost i think about £25....
> 
> applied to 1 wheel - its half enpty! as its clear i cant tell how much i am applying...
> 
> think i will need some more??


You're putting waaay too much on, I coated 4 x 18inch alloys and still had some leftover from a 15ml bottle

Mike


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe just the first wheel..used less on the second lol.. Still running low

I am also doing the insides..

Also has may spokes..?

Can I apply poor boys wheel sealant after..any benefit? Just as I have it thought maybe some extra protection? Or is it not needed?


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

My C5 has been on a year now and it still performs well! And I've not felt the need to put anything extra on it.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SamUK said:


> i have a 15ml bottle cost i think about £25....
> 
> applied to 1 wheel - its half enpty! as its clear i cant tell how much i am applying...
> 
> think i will need some more??


You are using far too much. Like anything less is more. It spreads very far so it should easily do your wheels. I did 2 cars out of the small bottle.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

can someone tell me if i am ok to apply poor boys wheel sealent ontop of the c5?

as the wheels are sitting in my living room - now would be a good time to do this..


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

SamUK said:


> can someone tell me if i am ok to apply poor boys wheel sealent ontop of the c5?
> 
> as the wheels are sitting in my living room - now would be a good time to do this..


I wouldn't buy it to do it but if I had some sat there waiting to be used then It won't hurt, (might not help but half of this hobby is about being thorough isn't it...)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think you are wasting time and product topping C5 with PBWS, what are you trying to achieve doing this?
I doubt it would sit on the C5 anyway. 
Gonz.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys just picking up thes thread again..as i had to get 3 of my wheels refurbished..

Just before they went in i started noticing the rims are not as shiny anymore - and i am having to work little more to remove the dirt \ brake dust - specially if i have not washed em for 7 days..

So applied near Feb and now we are in June...

Anyone got any thoughts on this?

I need to of course reapply - shall i buy the same C5 or is there anything better in the market - 

one thing i did not like about the C5, is that you can not see if its applied on silver wheels...so very easy to over apply...

Wanting to place the order today - once i hear back..

thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think you can beat C5. How do you clean your wheels. C5 had been on my alloys for 14 months and was still protecting before I got new alloys fitted. Try something like Waxtec fallout remover once in a while. It rejuvenates the coating.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool...buying more of the c5 to re-apply.

someone also suggested

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...e-wheel-rim-sealant/prod_1231.html?added=1231

guessing its a similar thing to Waxtec fallout remover


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Do all fallout removers rejuvenate the coating, I thought they'd strip it?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

SamUK said:


> one thing i did not like about the C5, is that you can not see if its applied on silver wheels...so very easy to over apply...


Agree on the application - I put some on mine and had no idea whether I'd actually applied it or not; it doesn't even leave a wet look (I guess the solvent evaporates almost immediately).
I only did the front faces of my wheels (17") but barely used any at all and have well over 2/3 bottle left I'd say (I actually went round the wheels twice to make sure they were well covered).

As for application, the suggested way is wipe on, then when you've finished each wheel, wipe with a MF before starting the next wheel.

Cleaned them for the first time yesterday since application, had picked up a fair bit of dust and dirt but wiped straight off. Just used my mitt with the shampoo after cleaning the rest of the car.

As said above, there's no real need for the bilberry once it's on - wish I'd thought of that before buying a litre of the stuff to clean them once!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

rhinoman said:


> Do all fallout removers rejuvenate the coating, I thought they'd strip it?


I doubt they'll strip it,I asked a similar question the other week about using tardis on my c5 coated alloys and was told that it's safe to do so. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

How would c5 work on a motorbike wheel?

At the moment I have to use wd40 to clean the wheels...would wd40 remove the c5 coating?


----------

